# brake upgrade



## scrappy (Jun 30, 2002)

I want to get the nx brake upgrade but ive read they wont fit under the stock 14" wheels. I need to have a different set of wheels for winter I already have snow tires on my 14 I was wondering if i get aftermarket 14 would they fit the brake upgrade that way I can keep my snow tires I dont like the way the stock wheels look after having my 16 on during summer


----------



## CarbonBlack200 (Apr 30, 2002)

I know the NX2K came with 14" wheels. That means you can use the NX2K wheels. I don't know if all aftermarket 14"s will clear the AD22VF calipers.


----------



## scrappy (Jun 30, 2002)

So does anyone know why the nx 14" wheels will fit is it the offset or what


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

Jey,
I have NX rims on my sentra (check the sig for a photo). The reason is not so much offset, but shape of the rim. Most rims are shaped on the inside like this { and the curved portion towards the inner top may hit the caliper. The NX rims are like this [ so there is clearance. THe clearance isn't an issue on a rim with a physically larger diameter. The truth is you can use another 14" rim, just you need to know its inner dimensions which aren't printed, they have to actually be measured by the place selling them.

Seth


----------



## sobert (Jun 29, 2002)

The steel 14 inch wheels from Tire Rack clear th NX brakes


----------

